
Ask HN: Where would you live if you could live anywhere? - Xcelerate
I&#x27;m curious where the HN crowd in particular would want to live if cost or job opportunities were no obstacle.  You wouldn&#x27;t have to live there forever — just a few years perhaps.  My top 3: Singapore, San Francisco, and Lyon, France.
======
wallflower
Buenos Aires, Berlin, Dominican Republic

------
theaccordance
Chicago, Denver, The California Coast

------
Outdoorsman
Maine...Australia...Arctic Circle...

------
mitchtbaum
A beautiful, countryside village

------
siquick
Amsterdam,Amsterdam,Amsterdam

------
nibs
Toronto, Cannes, Hong Kong

